# DV Lottery - Education Requirements



## That Aussie Guy (May 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was lucky enough to be selected for the next stage of the DV-2015 lottery. I was even luckier to receive a very low case number.

I'm a little concerned about the education requirements. I never finished high school. I did go to university as a mature age student, though I left after two years when I got a job offer as a TV editor. This is a 'Job Zone 3' job so I can't use work experience to qualify.

In my original DV lottery application, I selected 'some university courses' when asked what my highest level of education is. Is this enough to get me through the education requirements? Or has my luck run out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## llaughton (May 3, 2014)

I have some similar concerns....

I finished high school and my degree but only have my degree certificate and not my school certificates. Is this going to be a problem?

Any information very gratefully received!

Thanks and good luck That Aussie Guy!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

hopefully you read the rules first ..

you have to be squeaky clean ..with every detail correct..

http://travel.state.gov/content/dam/visas/DV-2015-Instructions-Translations/DV_2015_Instructions.pdf


----------



## Helrig50 (Sep 7, 2011)

The only time I know of that they don't care about your high school diploma is if you can present a University degree. If you don't have a high school certificate/diploma or a University degree, you do not meet the education requirements. Job-wise you don't make the cut either. Sorry.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Without any educational qualifications I'd be worried about what job I could get even if I did get through the lottery.

No degree in the US usually means low wage, unskilled work - yes, we know several high profile tech company bosses never finished college, but in the ordinary world for the rest of us masses, a degree is all important in the US. 

There are plenty of examples on this forum of people stating they don't even get an interview without a degree despite years of good experience.


----------



## That Aussie Guy (May 3, 2014)

Bummer. I'll put my forms through come May 19 and see what they say. Thanks guys.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you got any post-high school certification or degree of some kind? Couldn't hurt to include that if you do.


----------



## That Aussie Guy (May 3, 2014)

Only two thirds of a uni degree. Maybe I should try and smash through my final year before my interview, haha.

Actually - do you think being currently enrolled at university may get me over the line?


----------



## ejandra29 (May 7, 2014)

The requirement states that you need to have completed at least 12 years of elementary and secondary education. You need to show them proof(the diploma) that you completed those 12 years.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

That Aussie Guy said:


> Only two thirds of a uni degree. Maybe I should try and smash through my final year before my interview, haha.
> 
> Actually - do you think being currently enrolled at university may get me over the line?


The requirements are rather self explanatory. You are likely wasting time and money.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That Aussie Guy said:


> Maybe I should try and smash through my final year before my interview, haha.


All joking aside, in the U.S. there are two year degrees called associate degrees. Sometimes students continue beyond those degrees to earn BAs, sometimes not. If your university offers an associate degree (or similar) and is willing to grant you that non-terminal degree having completed the necessary requirements, that'd probably work.

Read the instructions at least three times and see what, if anything, you can do to meet the requirements. If not, so be it, but it's statistically unlikely your name will be drawn in a future diversity visa lottery. Do the best you can, truthfully, and best of luck.


----------



## That Aussie Guy (May 3, 2014)

Thanks BBCWatcher. That's exactly the way I've been viewing the situation. This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, I need to do everything in my power to take full advantage of it.


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi All,

My company informed me that I have got receipt notice for h1b visa for US. What does it exactly mean? Is it the lottery result? What should I consider it?

Thanks in advance!

Moksh


----------

